# In Laws



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

WTF is it with these arseholes, they have more respect for the family dog than they do for my wife and I..... and they are my wifes parents FFS.

We specifically asked them on numerous occaisions not to feed our 6 month old son anything other than his milk or the pots of food we supply. Every fucking time we go over there they have got some shit in his mouth that we are not happy with. The result - a very disturbed nights sleep for us while they sleep without a care in the world.

I just dont get it, why the hell wont they listen to us?

I swear to god if Max gives us a hard time tonight due to their arsing about I am going to call them at whatever time it is and let them know how I feel.

Bastards!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah, young Skywalker - you have so much more to learn....It only gets worse as they grow older I'm afraid :evil:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Ah, young Skywalker - you have so much more to learn....It only gets worse as they grow older I'm afraid :evil:


Bollox, I was hoping it wasnt going to come to this but Im going to have to buy a gun..... or torch their house while they are sleeping.

Alternatively, its yet another good reason to bugger off to a distant corner of the globe where they cannot find us :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Think yourself lucky m8, my fucking mother in law is at my house 4 out of 5 workdays and has a fucking key, the cow spends more time there than I do in daylight hours.

She thinks she knows it all and she is as thick as fuck and to cap it all, she whined like fuck when we announced we had applied for residence in Canada and now we have decided to stay here and are moving to York, we are being 'selfish because its half an hour away'. If she isnt careful Ill fuck off to fucking Australia with her daughter and grandsons in tow.

Plus, and this is a pet hate, if, you thick old bag, you insist on eating *my * food at *my * house then for FUCKS SAKE clean up after yourself and dont leave the kitchen like a herd of fucking goats just passed through.

I feel better now. Great thread.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> Think yourself lucky m8, my fucking mother in law is at my house 4 out of 5 workdays and has a fucking key, the cow spends more time there than I do in daylight hours.
> 
> She thinks she knows it all and she is as thick as fuck and to cap it all, she whined like fuck when we announced we had applied for residence in Canada and now we have decided to stay here and are moving to York, we are being 'selfish because its half an hour away'. If she isnt careful Ill fuck off to fucking Australia with her daughter and grandsons in tow.
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the best rant ever! - Leg I love it!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Top thread mate.

Feel the same about my parents at the moment. I can't do right for doing wrong. Apparently always upsetting people etc, etc.

OK, if I'm _that_ fucking useless then stay out of my life, (and that was 3 months ago! :? ).


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hence the old saying 'You can choose your friends but not your family'

FWIW but Family-in law aren't too bad its just my family thats a pain in the $%cking ar$e


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Think yourself lucky m8, my fucking mother in law is at my house 4 out of 5 workdays and has a fucking key, the cow spends more time there than I do in daylight hours.
> 
> She thinks she knows it all and she is as thick as fuck and to cap it all, she whined like fuck when we announced we had applied for residence in Canada and now we have decided to stay here and are moving to York, we are being 'selfish because its half an hour away'. If she isnt careful Ill fuck off to fucking Australia with her daughter and grandsons in tow.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's all very well, but would you?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Tim has never met either of my parents.

My choice.

And I'd rather it stayed that way, but I suspect she will want to see the new house.

Sigh.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> Think yourself lucky m8, my fucking mother in law is at my house 4 out of 5 workdays and has a fucking key.......


JESUS :!: whos idea was that?

Sometimes when they rock up unannounced I just ignore them knocking at the door....

"Who was at the door Hunny?" Jane asks

"I dunno, some useless tossers with the wrong address"

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can you bloody believe it? They are quizzing us on our christmas plans now :x Last time I checked it was 5 1/2 fucking months away :!:

We had loosely planned to go to France and stay in a family farmhouse. So the old bitch pipes up "Oh what a great idea we will join you".

The audacity of just inviting themselves along is the last straw, we are seeing them for the third time this week on thursday, Im going to let rip.

"We were going there to get away from you you fucking idiot, catch the hint FFS....

F*** OFF :!: "


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Can you bloody believe it? They are quizzing us on our christmas plans now :x Last time I checked it was 5 1/2 fucking months away :!:
> 
> We had loosely planned to go to France and stay in a family farmhouse. So the old bitch pipes up "Oh what a great idea we will join you".
> 
> ...


I just love the idea of her being able to surf the web at your house, using your favourites, your web connection and reading your posts on here!

She may get the hint then!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What about YOUR mothers. What are they like?
Men's mums are usually more interfering and judgmental than girl's mums aren't they?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Leg said:


> Think yourself lucky m8, my fucking mother in law is at my house 4 out of 5 workdays and has a fucking key, the cow spends more time there than I do in daylight hours.
> 
> She thinks she knows it all and she is as thick as fuck and to cap it all, she whined like fuck when we announced we had applied for residence in Canada and now we have decided to stay here and are moving to York, we are being 'selfish because its half an hour away'. If she isnt careful Ill fuck off to fucking Australia with her daughter and grandsons in tow.
> 
> ...


So I take it a sleep over in York would be out of the question :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Tim has never met either of my parents.
> 
> My choice.
> 
> ...


<<Alarm bells>>


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Men's mums are usually more interfering and judgmental than girl's mums aren't they?


My mum died 18 years ago  so Julie cant comment as I only started dating Julie a few months earlier...

As for my MiL - I sympathise with every remark made against their in-laws!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Tim has never met either of my parents.
> ...


Absolutely. It makes me shudder to imagine Tim and her in the same house. Not even I can stand her for more than about 3hrs.

I hope it's too far for her to travel.

I probably see her once every 2 years, and that's enough, she has a way of making me feel like I'm a 9 year old child again.

I think she's the reason I'm so independant and strong though.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> What about YOUR mothers. What are they like?
> Men's mums are usually more interfering and judgmental than girl's mums aren't they?


Bull shit.. Womens mums are much worse. Mens mums can try to be controling but it's manageble. At the end of the day you can still do what you want, with Women's mums there's a lot more going on:
>They want to be your best friend (daughter obviously)
>They want to be 'part of your family' in a very direct sense
>They want to live vicariously through you and your own children
>They will never be happy with your husband... ever... even if he's a saint. They may pretend to like him but they never will.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lock_Stock said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > What about YOUR mothers. What are they like?
> ...


Ahh but Men's mums

Always think they know what is best for their son, better than you do.

Men's mums relive your their motherhood through YOUR children.

They always make the best shepherd's pie, gravy, crumble, custard better than you ever could, obviously.

You will never be good enough for their son, you don't clean often enough, you don't do your own ironing or if you do you don't iron his shirts properly. You make custard using Bird's powder.

Parents who needs em, I don't.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> What about YOUR mothers. What are they like?
> Men's mums are usually more interfering and judgmental than girl's mums aren't they?


My mom and dad are never in the country long enough so pretty much just leave us to get on with our own lives. Now thats the way I like it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > What about YOUR mothers. What are they like?
> ...


Sounds perfect!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Parents who needs em, I don't.


Just remember you wouldn't be here if it weren't for them.

Like it or not you are part of them and they part of you.
Interfering pains in arses or otherwise.

My dad is very ill and not too long to go.

My mother left home when I was quite young, but we patched that up.

My MILs have generally been fine. some of their daughters have proved problematic.

Current MIL has difficult relationship with Amanda, so that can be tough.

But it's all we have. And they are dead a long time.

Best way is to have them live at least an hours drive away. That way everyone gets dial in and dial out time and no 'just popping in' :idea:

Thing is that I loved my Grandma and I'd like mine (kids) to be able to choose to have a close relationship with grandparents as I enjoyed. In times when parents (we) are turbulent, grandparents can be a great asset for kids. (assuming grandparents have stable lives themselves that is).

Not right place for stuff that is too personal, but I guess your past turbulence may have something to do with this Lisa?

Always best to see them on your terms if things are strained.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, I must be in the minority here. My parents have only ever been wonderful & stuck by me in everything I have done, good and bad.

They stuck by me when I told them I was splitting up with my wife (by the way we were together for 11 years & our parents _never_ met!), they took me back and let me stay when I had nowhere to live after the breakup of a later relationship. Then they've been there to congratulate me when I have articles in the paper or land a big job etc.

They're always there when I need them, and never there when I don't.

8)

Oh, and my grandpa was my best friend in the world ever - he's been dead for 6 years now & I miss him every day.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


We're not sisters are we?? :wink:

I can't stand my mother either, but about 1 hour is more than enough for me. 3 hours and I'm suicidal!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Parents who needs em, I don't.
> ...


My past turbulence?
But you're right, a public forum is no place to dissect or counsel a relationship with either of my parents/family. It's accepted that we're not a close family so I'll remain happily independent bringing up my own family. Enough said 

All families are different and I'd have loved to have been part of family that liked eachother and who could celebrate being a family together but I'm not from a family like that.

I have a lot to teach my kids, and hopefully we will be different.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

In Laws = outlaws :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm also in the minority here. My parents live 15mins away and always call before visiting, as we do also. My father in law (my wifes mother died 23yrs ago and I knew her and liked her) visits us every Wednesday afternoon for around 3 hours. I/we have been independant since I was in my 2nd year apprenticeship (20yrs ago) and I have never had to rely on them for handouts. We spend time together as a family (mine and inlaws) and have get togethers at Chrismas. New Year, easter, birthdays etc. and I have also holidayed with them. My children worship them and they are godsends during school holidays. Just remember (as I am reminded by my wife) we start to take on their traits the older we get no matter how hard we try not to.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

I've noticed a common theme with men and women complaining about their Mothers, not fathers.

Maybe the route of the problem is that it is simply impossible to make a woman happy. It's not the 'Inlaws' as such. Its the annoying 'woman' who comes round your house and winges at you. From a wifes point of view this is the first time it has really happened in their life so its 'the inlaws' from a mans point of view it's just another woman getting in the way, only now you have to keep 2 woman happy to still get some at night! haha


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont have any inlaws both of the wife's parents passed on before we met, my mum does have her moments though and my dad has just got a new seat at St Jame's five away from mine :?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I can safely say, my mother in law is the worst. When David told her we were going to get married, she said the usual I was not good enough for him, to top it off, she was prepared to leave her husband, not Davids dad and want to set up home together. We invited her to stay, she cleared the weeds in the garden with my best cutelry after me telling i did not have any gardening stuff, cost Â£12 to replace one knife, I went into hospital for an op, didn't sleep a wink all night, first thing she did when I went to bed was hoover up the stairs and landing, the next day she cleaned my plastic conservatory with a brillo pad and killed my olive tree. The day after she went home and has not been to visit since  
Sara


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

My ex MiL was an interferring battleaxe! No woman was going to be good enough for her little darling. At one stage, I had to live with her for 10 weeks.......... lets just say the relationship became even MORE strained. I would come back from work to find that the Outlaws and their precious son had had their dinner an hour ago and mine was waiting for me in the microwave (I usually got back at 6pm!). She insisted in washing and ironing everything (since I was obviously not capable in her eyes), to the extent that she ironed a trouser crease into opaque tights :!: :!: :!:

To top it off, her son gave her a key to the house so she dropped by whenever she liked...............and I have always suspected she did it when there was nobody home too :x

No matter what her son did, he could do no wrong - even if hindsight deems his actions unacceptable in any relationship (in her eyes, he was justified).

In complete contrast, phope's mum is lovely  and I'm looking forward to getting to know her better. I suppose it is the luck of the draw.

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Be gifted you still have both parents alive, even if they interfere or you don't get on with them. Some of us aren't so fortunate.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Be gifted you still have both parents alive, even if they interfere or you don't get on with them. Some of us aren't so fortunate.


Exactly Dotti!

Cue, Mike and the Mechanics 'The Living Years'. :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I've seen less of my folks since I left the Army and came home, and they only live 5 minutes away. I go round to see them whenever I choose and they are always pleased to see me, or Di when she goes round.
Dad is a miserable old sod, who still think's I'm 6 and incapable of operating any machinery bigger than an electric screwdriver. I refer to the, "Can you come round and do the lawn for us, dads hurt his back, foot, ears, pancreas". Insert as applicable. I then get a 40 minute health and safety lecture on how to use the damn thing. But, he's my dad so he gets a bit of latitude :lol: 
Mum is a fanastic person, dry as you like and with the patience of a stone, a mega cook but still asks how I'd make something, if she's trying something new.
Me and Di aren't married(yet), but her folks are top class. her dad is an ex mechanic who loves his dogs and shotguns. He always offers to help when I've got a project on in the garden. Her mum makes the best cheese scones I've ever had and I make a mean scone myself. 
All in all, I couldn't ask for a better set of people to not come and visit :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got home from a meeting in London yesterday to find 2 bin bags on my front porch. The house is up for sale, people could well be doing a drive past for a looky.

Mother In Law is in the house.

Rich walks in, by now he is fuming.

'Why are there 2 bin bags on the front porch?'

'I cant open the gate' (Bins are down the side of the house, its a simple gate)

'Why, is it stuck?'

'No I cant work it'

'FOR FUCKS SAKE, shall I do it then? I mean Ive only been to London and back and you have had to travel 5 miles from your house and sit in my house all fucking day'

I dont believe we will be going up for Sunday dinner this weekend, which is a bonus.


----------

